# Given this description...



## FossilMusic (Oct 26, 2010)

For those who know what a YouTube Poop is, an explanation needs not be given. For those who don't, here it is: a YouTube Poop is a parody video made from clips of television shows and movies in order to make a funny montage of some kind. That said, here we go.

Some time ago, there was a YouTube Poop made from the unsuccessful "Legend of Zelda" CD-I games that featured the King reciting his lines, as well as other characters from the series reciting theirs to the tune of some very lively background music. Well, I really wanted that background music for my own collection so I looked up the video once more but it was sadly deleted. That said, I could never find it anywhere, no matter where I looked, and it can't be found in my internet history; I got a new computer a year ago.

All this in mind, all I can go off to search for that song are very vague descriptions and a few sound clips of my attempts to play that song. Here we go: the song commences with a very lively set of piano chords being played which progress on to some more complex, livelier sounding piano music that goes on with synthesisers accompanying it. The song slows down, with only the synthesisers sounding, at which point a whisper of a male voice sounds (I couldn't make it out from the sound clips of that game) out, saying something sounding (from what I could hear) that ends in "edo" or "eto".

For some odd reason I can't attach clips of my attempts to play what I could recall, but if I can do it later I will put them up.


----------



## Jean Christophe Paré (Nov 21, 2010)

Couldn't it be from the game? There are a lot of Zelda games.


----------



## FossilMusic (Oct 26, 2010)

I think not. It sounds a little too....modern to be from a period-themed video game. Besides I heard the music they used for that game originally; it sounds nothing like that. A good guess, though.


----------

